# It has been a long time since I have gotten to post a project...



## VJER (May 21, 2004)

Wood working in my garage. I have just finished with a box that I call
"Wounded Earth". The box is made form Cypress and Cocobolo.

Pic 1...The grain of the cypress runs to the wound and the earth's core flows from it.

Pic 2...The Cocobolo is inlayed into the box. I bought the cocobolo over a year ago. It has been sitting around for a while.

Pic 3...The inside is lined in red felt. The tray is made from cocobolo.

I have only a couple of weeks left before I go back to work. I will be making another box. It has been fun for me...I hope you enjoy it...Vic
Attached Images


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Sorry, all I get is red X's


----------



## VJER (May 21, 2004)

*Hmmmmm...let me try it again...*

I hope this works...


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

They both worked for me.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Absolutely UNBELIEVABLE work, Vic. !!!! Maaannnn,,, that is beyoootiful...

You got the 'touch' and the 'imagination'...Can't beat that combo....

HEY, GB...Bill....GET BUSY !!!!! LOL


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

That is great looking


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Barbara looked at that and said "Can you make a couple of those?" I told her Heck no. If it ain't round I can't do it :rotfl:


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Talk about thinking 'out of the box'!! Awesome wood art....very nice work! gb


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

Way nice Vic!

Jeff


----------



## VJER (May 21, 2004)

*Thanks for the kind words...*

It has been a pleasure to be able to again, do some work in the shop. Most of the year, I am on the road and get very little time to get to work in my shop.
I have about 2weeks or so left before I am out there again. I hope to be finished with another box before I leave. Merry Christmas y'all...Vic


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Beautiful work of art Vic.


----------

